# Searching for specific songs



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

CD - Halloween Scarols Opus 1

Songs - 13 Days of Halloween



CD - Screamin' Halloween - 1992

Songs - Dracula's Theme from Swan Lake (Tchaikovsky) w/SFX

- Toccata And Fugue in D Minor (Bach) w/SFX


I know the odds of finding these songs for free are about as likely as me waking up next to Jewel Staite, but a guy can dream.

Thank you in advance for any and all help that is given.


----------



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

Found "Monsters We Have Heard Tonight" on video, Transferring to Mp3. One down, Three to go.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Fei Lacan said:


> Found "Monsters We Have Heard Tonight" on video, Transferring to Mp3. One down, Three to go.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHFKPOUbO7k Dracula

Youtube is a great resource for music.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I know you are looking for freebies but the Halloween Scarols song is available for download for $.79, surely you can spare $.79? 

http://www.lightformproductions.com/storehalloweenscarolscd.html


----------

